# Lupron Injection admin



## michellelopez (Jan 29, 2016)

Lupron Injection for endometrosis amin 96372 or 96402?


----------



## coding 1 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Lupron Administration code 96372*

Hi, for the administration code for Lupron,  I use CPT code 96372.


----------



## cordaroy (Jul 18, 2018)

*96372 for Lupron*

Does anyone have any documentation that shows we code the 96372 for the Lupron for endometriosis?  We are in a great debate with coders saying 96372 and auditors saying 96402 even though it isn't for cancer therapy.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------

